# Beretta 92 22LR Conversion Kit



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

I have had the 22LR Conversion kit for a few years and use it on my 92FS. Since I got it I have had issues with FTE anf FTFs. Sometimes it seems to be related to the type of 22 ammo, while other times it seems to work well with any the ammo (LRN, FMJ, etc.) Sometimes it seems to be dependent upon the magazines (I have 4 Beretta mags). Other times it seems to depend upon how many bullets you put in the mag. I really have not been able to pin it down.

What experience have others had with the kit?

Thanks!


----------



## Beretta_Shenanigans (Feb 9, 2016)

I personally do not have the beretta conversion kit, but I do have a couple 22lr pistols. (SIG GSG, M&P 22) FTF, FTE can be common in a lot of 22lr pistols. Mine don't fail often but when they do its one or the other (FTF/FTE) This can be a single issue or everything you listed in your OP. It can also be caused by over oiling your gun. I hope you are not using a gun grease with it. Grease will only gunk up your gun. You could adjust your extractor tension a tad which could fix both your issues in one go, or if you feel uncomfortable messing or tinkering with your gun take it to a gunsmith and have them diagnose your issue (be sure to explain everything you discovered) just so he doesn't come back and tell you stuff you already know. Your best bet is your extractor, I would start there. If that is good to go then look at your feed lips on your mag make sure there isn't carbon build up hardened there which could cause FTF. If your mags are good look at your ammo. If it is cheap ammo, its common to get a few duds in the bunch. Jacketed is your best bet for reliability in my opinion. Lastly I would look at your recoil spring. If it is old that can cause FTE issues because it will not have enough power to push and pull the side back for extraction, which can also cause it to fail to go into battery. I hope this helps, if not sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I have tried most of the items you mentioned. I am hoping some people who own the Beretta kit will take the tiem to comment.


----------

